# Falcon Heavy



## Gunz (Aug 10, 2017)

Elon Musk wants to die on Mars. Of Old Age. He believes this is the vehicle that will get him there. Now set for test launch three months from now. Hopefully it will not be a _blue_ falcon.

Falcon Heavy


----------



## Frank S. (Aug 10, 2017)

If I had a Goldwing, I'd call it Falcon Heavy. But then I also think of Musk as Palmer Eldritch...


----------



## Gunz (Aug 10, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> If I had a Goldwing, I'd call it Falcon Heavy. But then I also think of Musk as Palmer Eldritch...



Ok, I had to look that up...


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm looking forward to seeing the SLS rocket take people to deep space.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 11, 2017)

I have a few names I'd like to suggest...


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 11, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> I have a few names I'd like to suggest...



I vote for "The Blue Vein Throbber".....


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 11, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> I have a few names I'd like to suggest...


Not enough room to take all the people needed.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 11, 2017)

Rocket McRocketface


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 11, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Rocket McRocketface


That one got me.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 11, 2017)

So I just looked at the website. I swear of all the skills I've learned in the military, the number one standout - without fail - is to identify things that look like a d*ck.


----------

